# New Painting and Modelling videos from GW



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I saw on the GW facebook page that there was a job up for a presenter to make videos for GW. SO curious to see what these videos would be, I looked on the GW careers page and found this:

http://careers.games-workshop.com/2013/03/01/painting-modelling-presenter-nottingham-uk/

Basically what it says is they want someone to make videos to demonstrate techniques with citadel stuff. 

The main thing I'm curious about is why not use a 'eavy metal painter and Adam Troke like they did with the how to paint citadel miniatures with? And does this mean more guides from GW or another thing you have to buy and realise was a waste?

Either way it's curious


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much its law that all companies have to advertise jobs with them out in public, they're not allowed to advertise internally anymore... 

That said, they still do, and they probably will end up recruiting interally and picking a heavy metal painter to do this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Pretty much its law that all companies have to advertise jobs with them out in public, they're not allowed to advertise internally anymore...
> 
> That said, they still do, and they probably will end up recruiting interally and picking a heavy metal painter to do this.


Pretty much this. They start with an internal posting, followed by a public posting with the internal posting usually having an advanced notice on the same deadline so they can get more in-company prospects.

By the time we see it typically someone has already been picked and started the job but the posting has to be up until the deadline to create a sense of "fair competition". 

Now it's not impossible that someone from the outside could get the job, it's just really unlikely.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I infact applied for one of the many jobs that came out.in time with that one, i know its a tiny chance but imy logic is id get nowhere without trying. And hey atleast theyl then know im about. Deadlines tomorrow so hoping to hear back soon, im bricking it to be honest.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck dude, I get where you're coming from, I've herd of several companies doing this before, butfind it odd though that they posted it on Facebook as well if they are planning to just hire interanally, I'm personally looking forward to what they released in these videos


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a chat with someone at Head Office about this today. Basically, whilst you're right about techniques and stuff, it's *also* going to be things like demonstrated real life versions of their assembly guides. Want to know how to assemble a Tervigon? Here's how, with a real person showing you where to put the options, how to hold fiddly bits together with elastic bands, how to avoid part x pinging off and out a window...

Basically, they want videos to supplement the paper assembly guides in each box.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Basically, they want videos to supplement the paper assembly guides in each box.


Everything you said makes perfect sense except that last bit, the videos will not supplement anything. What will happen is GW will celebrate the lowered production cost of not having to print instructions any more by releasing DVDs instead at the bargain price of...






That's what will happen.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

...Bit of an anti-climax, apart from the million dollars bit. Thanks for asking SilverTabby


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Everything you said makes perfect sense except that last bit, the videos will not supplement anything. What will happen is GW will celebrate the lowered production cost of not having to print instructions any more by releasing DVDs instead at the bargain price of...


Why bother?

I they want to eliminate production costs for the instructions they could just make online PDF's of them for download rather than muck about producing a vid, which must cost a packet.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why bother?
> 
> I they want to eliminate production costs for the instructions they could just make online PDF's of them for download rather than muck about producing a vid, which must cost a packet.


Why produce a PDF for free when they can charge a fortune for a DVD?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Why produce a PDF for free when they can charge a fortune for a DVD?


They are a company out to make money, right?

I've always wondered where to put the superglue. Maybe these videos will stop my constant trips to the emergency room to remove various bits from my fingertips...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Why produce a PDF for free when they can charge a fortune for a DVD?


Why stuff about with a DVD when you can charge for a PDF ?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why stuff about with a DVD when you can charge for a PDF ?


Good point :laugh:


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

You've seen their painting DVD? the production values must be astronomical *sarcasm*

they have the camera and busibodies they charge £1 over minimum wage, they could easily crack out a million DVDs for next to nothing.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

mutronics said:


> You've seen their painting DVD? the production values must be astronomical *sarcasm*


You were expecting Les Miserables ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I love the assumptions I see banded about here, it makes me feel like I'm reading Warseer. We've got people already claiming that this will cost money (Silvertabby has posted the only real information on this and didn't mention that) and bitching about GW providing videos to make assembling models and so on easier.

Let us see the product before we damn it people.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Let us see the product before we damn it people.


cut the crap and stop being so damned rational 

now, on with the baseless panicking................


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> I love the assumptions I see banded about here, it makes me feel like I'm reading Warseer. We've got people already claiming that this will cost money (Silvertabby has posted the only real information on this and didn't mention that) and bitching about GW providing videos to make assembling models and so on easier.
> 
> Let us see the product before we damn it people.


And let us please develop a sense of humour before you start invoking Warsneer.

People have a perception of how GW operate and I made a joke about it in relation to the possible release of videos in the future, I'm not bitching or whining, I'm JOKING. :headbutt:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> cut the crap and stop being so damned rational
> 
> now, on with the baseless panicking................


Indeed. :laugh:



normtheunsavoury said:


> And let us please develop a sense of humour before you start invoking Warsneer.
> 
> People have a perception of how GW operate


To be fair, I'm one of them, but I'm happy to see how this pans out first


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> And let us please develop a sense of humour before you start invoking Warsneer.
> 
> People have a perception of how GW operate and I made a joke about it in relation to the possible release of videos in the future, I'm not bitching or whining, I'm JOKING. :headbutt:


With the amount of negativity I see all the time (even on this board) it's almost impossible to separate the wheat from the chaff so to speak. Perhaps you should try employing the </sarcasm> tag to make sure you don't get mixed up for the ones who are serious.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Perhaps you should try employing the </sarcasm> tag to make sure you don't get mixed up for the ones who are serious.


I'm still plugging the use of orange text as well :so_happy:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You're probably right, I had hoped that the Dr. Evil clip would have set the tone. I'll take what you suggested on board. 
In return, could you possibly take a moment and think before leaping to GW's defence at the slightest hint of cynicism?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> You're probably right, I had hoped that the Dr. Evil clip would have set the tone. I'll take what you suggested on board.
> In return, could you possibly take a moment and think before leaping to GW's defence at the slightest hint of cynicism?


I wasn't leaping to anyone's defence, just advocating not jumping the gun to throw GW under the bus.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to be using a lot of orange text...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> I'm going to be using a lot of orange text...


Oh I am SURE you will


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

But... Orange? I like this one so much better...

And your html thing has spelt "colour" wrong :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Oh I am SURE you will


Well, it will never be in reference to your comments so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Well, it will never be in reference to your comments so you don't have to worry.


Oh yeh I BET

and quote me in Orange !

but honestly I think Orange sux .

I prefer

this colour scheme


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Orange all day.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

I have seen a few references on the 'Warhammer World' facebook page about possibly making videos of the Master Classes that they provide, I wonder if this could be one of the roles for this job


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Only if they get the EM painter who did the model to do the masterclass. Can you imagine someone hired because they have steady and pretty hands trying to show high-end blending? :wink:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes because then they can justify spending more on it :grin:


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

The role could be to do the filming and editor it, could be someone else entirely doing the painting and modeling

That way you could get a more sleek and professional look in the end


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I'm going to be using a lot of orange text...


Huzzah! :drinks:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

stephen.w.langdon said:


> The role could be to do the filming and editor it, could be someone else entirely doing the painting and modeling
> 
> That way you could get a more sleek and professional look in the end


On the jobs page of the website, the description was that they would be painting and presenting tutorials - so they will actually be in the videos not making them


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, the role advertised is to be the person in the actual films.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I vote for Kermit :so_happy:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I would just like to say, having just spent an hour and a half watching the How to Paint Citadel Miniatures DVD I can full support GW's decision to find someone else to present their videos. 
Mr. Troke has the most mind numbing voice in the entire world, any more videos voiced by that guy could push young hobbyists to suicide!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I would just like to say, having just spent an hour and a half watching the How to Paint Citadel Miniatures DVD I can full support GW's decision to find someone else to present their videos.
> Mr. Troke has the most mind numbing voice in the entire world, any more videos voiced by that guy could push young hobbyists to suicide!


I can agree with that. He's not exactly an entertaining presenter. And I understand he's giving rather dry instructions but a good presenter can do that while explaining why to do something, why not to do something and even show how to fix mistakes.

Troke just kind of mumbled off cue cards the entire time. I don't hate the DVD, it's made well enough, but it's not as good as it could be with a better person giving the instruction.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

He just comes across as having no real interest in the subject, something I really hope isn't true! 
And the corny in-jokes, "Soon you'll be working like a Mechanicus production line" are delivered with absolutely zero charisma. 

It does seem to be the thing with the recent GW you tube videos too, while I appreciate the effort they come across as very amateurish. GW really need to invest a little more time and effort into this, hopefully with the news that they are looking for presenters and such this is something they are looking to improve.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You get Adam on a subject he's into and he's very much more animated and gesticulates a lot :wink:


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I would just like to say, having just spent an hour and a half watching the How to Paint Citadel Miniatures DVD I can full support GW's decision to find someone else to present their videos.
> Mr. Troke has the most mind numbing voice in the entire world, any more videos voiced by that guy could push young hobbyists to suicide!


However Duncan (the guys doing the painting) is someone from my local centre or rather used to be. So I got a kick out of him getting some screen time.

However you are right, Mr. Troke has crappy V/O talent.


----------

